# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Portugese Nano Reef

## MAURO PIRES

Depois de 2 anos a "estudar" mais sobre a aquariofilia marinha, depois do desastre ocorrido do meu 1º Nano reef de 60l que se partiu :Icon Cry: , decidi montar este de 54l com mais calma, prudencia e correção de desiquilibrios que neste caso à dois anos eram desiquilibrios de por peixes 18 dias depois do aquario montado, enfim.... deu em desastre. Agora com mais estudos e calma vou montar este de 54l com o nome de nano reef português em homenagem a este grande país.

Setup:data de montagem:30/08/2012

Aquário: 60 30 30 ( sem sump)

Circulação: 2 powe head sun sun 1200lh ( Não é circulação a mais?)

Escumador: V2skim 120

Termostato: jaggerr 50 w

Iluminação: régua de 60cm 2 24w(encomendada) ( 1 extra reef actinica 25000kelvin, 2 aqua blue special)-Em questão à lâmpada extra reef actinica acham que a devo colocar?

Areia: 4kg de areia de coral esmagado, 4kg de tropic marin sand =8kg

Água de reposição: água da torneira condicionada com anti cloro(já fiz os testes do anti cloro e deu nulo) junto com hidroxido de calcio(kalkwasser) com sistema pinga pinga

rocha viva:ainda não coloquei mas serão 5kg de rocha viva fidji premmium encontrei a 8,5euros no olx.

Vou deixar o aquário maturar durante 3meses e como é claro vou fazer um esforço "colossal" para não cair em tentações.

Só uma perguntinha posso por 3 eremitas daqui a 5 dias?  Daqui a 5 dias o aquário terá 12 dias de montado.

Fotos migos só segunda, até lá pesso vos a vossa paciencia  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

A circulação não é em excesso. Eu tenho uma destas num aquário de 30 litros. Coloca as bombas opostas para criar turbulência. 

Quanto aos ermitas tens de medir os nitratos, 12 dias é muito pouco para o ciclo do azoto. Mas se os valores de nitratos estiverem baixos e não tiverem tendencia a subir podes colocar, sempre são alguns vivos que são tambem importantes para completar o ciclo.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Circulação: 2 powe head sun sun 1200lh ( Não é circulação a mais?)


Boas Mauro,

Qual o modelo dessas bombas? Para um aquário de 50 litros, uma circulação de 1000l/h (20x) a 1500l/h (30x) será adequada

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Boas Mauro,
> 
> Qual o modelo dessas bombas? Para um aquário de 50 litros, uma circulação de 1000l/h (20x) a 1500l/h (30x) será adequada



Pois... mas estas bombas não fazem 1200l/h.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá Artur,

O modelo é Power head SunSun JP-024 de 1200ph ou seja as duas perfazem 2400lh.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Como prometi cá estão as fotos

foto (2).jpgfoto (3).jpgfoto.jpgfoto-1.jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas, 

Os novos resultados dos testes:

Ph:8,5 No2:0,5mg Nh3Nh4:0mg Pho4: 0mg cálcio: 410 magnésio: 1320 Kh: 9  salinidade: 1,027 temperatura: Neste casa estou bastante preocupado porque de dia a temperatura chega 30º graus e a noite estabiliza nos 27ºc  alguem sabe como é que consigo controlar esta temperatura

----------


## MAURO PIRES

foto (2).jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Ninguem comenta... :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu vou comentar: ...

Primeiro parece-me demasiada areia para um aquário desse tamanho. 
Depois não deverias ter enchido o aquário com água da torneira ... mesmo com condicionador (só serve para precipitar o cloro) tens silicatos e nitratos com fartura na água da torneira.

Para controlo da temperatura é muito simples. Mete uma ventoínha a soprar a suprefície da água! Convinha era ter um controlador de temperatura!

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas rui,

Eu não enchi o aquário com agua da torneira mas sim com agua do mar. As reposiçoes de agua é que são com agua da torneira condicionada com anti cloro.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Mauro, essa areia que tens é comprada? Ou também apanhas-te na praia?

Falta ai uma calha á maneira, tipo 4 ou 6x 24wts T5

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas Nuno,

A areia comprei na aquaplante. Enquanto à iluminação segundo a aquaeden vai chegar hoje, a minha vai ser de 2x 24 w. Nuno achas que eu devo por uma sunshine de 24w e uma extra-reef actinica de 24w?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

2x 24wts T5 é pouco Mauro, não sei o que pretendes colocar a nível de corais, mas assim ficas com pouca margem de manobra.

Sim o melhor é colocares uma sunshine e um actinica  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

As duas T5 chegam e sobram. 48W para 54 litros brutos, mais que suficiente...

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Nuno pode me ajudar na temperatura? Apesar de ter atinguido 31ºc e hoje estar nos 29,5ºc porque tirei uma das bombas do aquario. Pode me dar umas dicas para baixa-la? 

Ps: O meu ph anda nos 9 quer dizer os testes da sera não me dão uma precisão certa ou é 9 ou 8.5 mesmo assim é alto. Ontem começei a dosear kalkwasser mais ou menos 0,7% do volume do aquario, será que foi do kalwasser? Ajudem-me a baixar o ph! HELP....

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Mauro,
Já te responderam. Queres baixar temperatura pões ventoínhas a soprar a suprefície da água.

Quando ao pH para de dosear kalk, faz uma TPA e tem calma que isso vai ao sítio!

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Sim Mauro, como o Rui disse coloca uma ventoinha tipo isto $(KGrHqUOKjkE4sidQvVBBOOZ,S6nZg~~0_12.JPG

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Mauro quando pensas colocar a rocha viva?

Quanto mais rápido colocares o aquário a ciclar melhor, para as coisas irem ficando todas nos eixos

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas, 

Adicionei hoje 1,300kg de rocha viva e um nassario. As fotos vão ser adicionadas o mais breve possivel

----------


## MAURO PIRES

foto-5.jpgfoto-4.jpgfoto-3.jpgfoto-2.jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Na foto 3 a coisinha pretinha na areia é um nassario enterrado.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Mauro, não consegue arranjar fotográficas melhores? Da ideia que tiras as fotos com o telemóvel e pouca iluminação dá.

Essa rocha compras-te onde? Parece-me ser rocha morta, quanto pagas-te por esse 1.3kg?

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas mrodriguez,

Eu sei as fotos não são as melhores :Coradoeolhos: , a rocha é viva e comprei na aquaplante, por este 1,300kg pagei 22 euros salvo erro. Só uma perguntinha o que é que os nassarius comem.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Basicamente algas, mas podes adicionar um pouco de comida ao aquário para os ires alimentando e as bactérias também

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Ontem chegou a minha calha, cá estão as fotos.foto (4).jpgfoto (4).jpg

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Porreiro Mauro, só falta comprares 2 lâmpadas uma azul e uma branca, se possível da ATI para isso ficar a bombar, compra refletores também.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas,

Alguem me pode ajudar a baixar o ph do meu aquário que anda por volta dos 9.0?

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá, 

Depois de uns dias sem atualizar o tópico cá vêm as novidades:

Quando montei o aquário que hoje fáz um mês de montagem tinha vários "desequilibrios" a nivel de temperatura(que não sai-a dos 30ºc), salinidade descontrolada acima de 1,027 e menos importante uma tempestade de areia porque tinha duas bombas que faziam em conjunto 3600lh mas que provocam verdadeiros ciclones de areia portanto tirei uma mas mesmo assim fazia a mesma, portanto tambem a tirei, e cloquei hoje uma de 500lh que não me levanta areia e é silenciosa. Na segunda vou meter outra 500lh. Passado um mês e 6 tpas feitas 15litros cada uma reduzi os nitritos de 10mg para 1mg, amónia de 1mg para 0mg, nitratos de 0mg para 30 mg,a tempretaura passou de 30ºc para os atuais 24,5ºc e 25,6ºc manhã e final da tarde respetivamnte. A salinidade de 1,028 para 1,023. Tenho atualmente 1,300kg de rocha viva neste caso um grande "calhau",estou agora a pensar em colocar 3kg de rocha morta 2 kg de rocha viva com adição de bactérias.

----------


## mrodriguez

Boas Mauro 

Parece estar no bom caminho se conseguiste obter esses valores.~
E o PH baixou também? ao baixar a temp e a salinidade é normal cair o Ph também certo?

E fotos do aqua com a luz para vermos o estado da coisa?

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas mrodriguez,

Obrigado pelo comentário, hoje medi o ph com teste da sera, que parece estar nos 9,0 quer dizer com aqueles teste de cor é dificil distinguir a cor portanto deve estar entre os 8,5 e os 9,0. Nao consigo baixar o ph ele insiste em ficar em niveis elevados, portanto preciso de uma ajuda do pessoal. Enquanto ás fotos só segunda eu vou buscar o hoje as lâmpadas à seahorseshop e depois vou fazer uma tpa de 50%.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas,

Ontem fui a seahorseshop para buscar a lâmpada mas estava fechado, portanto fui a aquaplante. Comprei uma ati reef white 15.000k mas chegei a casa pos a lampada na calha e acendeu mas depois apagou quer dizer deu uma piscadela e depois apagou-se. Não entendo porque não liga, alguem me ajuda?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Verifica se encaixaste bem a lâmpada.
Roda-a de forma devida.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Mauro, tens apenas uma lâmpada na calha?

Se estiver ligado em serie, terás de ter duas lâmpadas para que a calha funcione, embora ache estranho ela ter acendido tipo piscadela, mas pode ter sido alguma passagem de corrente

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá Nuno, 

Sim só tenho uma lâmpada na calha, não me digas que só liga com duas :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Ligar com 1 ou 2 lâmpadas depende do tipo de balastro... se é 1x39W ou 2x39W... ou 1x18W ou 2X18W por exemplo
Palpita-me que isso é a lâmpada mal encaixada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá Pedro,

À duas horas contactei com a aquaeden e eles desseram-me que só funcionava com duas lâmpadas em simultâneo ou seja mais uma.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Força com isso Mauro, coloca la a lâmpada no sitio e põem isso a bombar

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Não me apercebi que tivesses colocado apenas 1...
Pois...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas,
Na sexta vou buscar uma lâmpada sunshine de 10.000k de 24w para complementar a que já tenho a ati reef white/blue. Neste momento o aquário está estavel, vou  adicionar 2 eremitas de patas verdes e mais 2 kg de rocha viva fiji premmium. Vou tambem adicionar o primeiro peixe quando o nivel de nitritos, fosfatos e amónia tiverem estáveis.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boa noite,

No sábado fui as seahorse shop comprar duas lâmpadas: 1 sunshine 10.000k e 1 extra-reef actinica 25.000k. Cá vão as fotos do aquário com luz:
foto-6.jpgfoto-7.jpgfoto-8.jpgfoto-9.jpgfoto-11.jpgfoto-12.jpgfoto-13.jpgfoto-14.jpg

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Mauro, compra refletores para as lâmpadas, estas a desperdiçar muita luz assim, aqui tens: 521441g.jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Depois de uns dias sem atualização cá vêm novidades:

Tenho andado numa luta constante contra a amónia, a mesma anda a 3 semanas no valor de 1mg . Os nitratos passaram de 50mg da semanada passada para 10mg nesta. Os nitritos passaram de 0.5 mg na outra semana para 0mg nesta. A amónia secalhar deve-se ao atraso da colocação de rocha viva, já que o aquário ficou 16 dias sem ela, e secalhar atraso o ciclo do nitrógenio. O aquario continua com 1kg de rocha viva, tenho um plano de pôr mais 4 kg dentre de dias. O processo continua no bom caminho, alcançei os objetivos desejados de controlo imperativo da salinidade, da temperatura e do controlo dos nitratos e nitritos a amónia é mesmo a unica teimosa que persiste nos 1mg. O próximo objetivo e baixa-la para 0mg com os vossos concelhos :Coradoeolhos: , e depois de concluir a regra de estabilizar os parametros: No2, No3 e Nh3Nh4. Só depois disso é que meto um coral ou peixe. Atualmente só tenho um nassario, que já reside no aquário há um mês e têm resistido a várias altos e baixos. Bem vou deixar de falanças para dar lugar ás fotos(As fotos seguintes são depois de uma colossal mudança de agua de 50% e de uma adição de bactérias da sera que só reparei depois da adição que estão fora de prazo à um ano :Admirado: )

----------


## MAURO PIRES

foto (5).jpg(Depois de uma mudança de agua de 50% e de adiçao de bacterias)

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Depois de uns dias sem postar fotos ca vai umas atualizações:
          - Á uns dias atrás que me começaram a aparecer, algas castanhas eu achei umbocado estranho porque o aquário têm 1mês 19 dias(é verdade que o ciclo atrasou-se devido á tardia introdução da rocha viva)
          - Dentro de dias vou por 4 kg de rocha viva premmium fiji.

Fotos :Coradoeolhos:  

foto (9).jpgfoto (10).jpgfoto (11).jpgfoto (12).jpgfoto (13).jpgfoto (7).jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Atualização dos Parâmetros da água:

Ph:8,4
Kh:10
NO2:0mg
NO3:10mg
NH3Nh4:1mg-Falta de rocha viv só tenho 1kg vou adicionar mais 4 kg até ao final da semana
Fosfatos:0,25mg-na semana passada atingiu os 2mg.
Ca:410mg
Mg:1200mg
Densidade: 1,023-1,022
Temp: 24,5º-25,8´º

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

O meu nano anda a passos largos, neste momento já posso introduzir peixes, mas falta-me comprar mais rocha viva. Neste momento tenho algas verdes a crescerem no areao e na rocha viva. Cá vão umas fotos:foto (14).jpgfoto (15).jpgfoto (16).jpgfoto (17).jpgfoto (18).jpgfoto (19).jpgfoto.jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Novas atualizações:

Amanhã vou adicionar ao aquário 4 kg de rocha( 2kg de rocha viva e 2kg de rocha viva), e reforçar a equipa de limpeza com eremitas e trochus.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Não te esqueças dos reflectores para as lâmpadas, olha que dão uma boa ajuda a nível de iluminação, tens o aquário com pouca luz pois esta a ser "perdida" por não teres os reflectores

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá Nuno obrigado pela resposta,

Sim é verdade estou a perder muita luz... Tenho de comprar mesmo refletrores. Mas na verdade digo que o telemovel retira muito a qualidade da foto na verdade parece que está mal iluminado, mas não está. Agora novas atualizações, hoje passei pela fish planet no barreiro retail park, e comprei 2,5 kg de rocha viva, parece pouco mas eu nao comprei calhar grandes começei por comprar rochas mais leves e portanto deu-me margem para comprar 2 rochas maiores no final da compra neste caso "reef-plates". Ainda reforçei a equipa de limpeza com eremitas de pataz azuis(2) e um lysmata amboinesis que pelo que estou a ver estão todos a abiturar-se ao aquário. Amanhã postarei fotos :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## mrodriguez

Também ando com vontade de trazer um dos Amboinensis que por lá anda mas os 24 aéreos estão muito afeiçoados à carteira hehe 
Está no bom caminho mas tens de conseguir uma pics com mais qualidade para percebermos bem o potencial da "coisa"

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Olá Nuno obrigado pela resposta,
> 
> Sim é verdade estou a perder muita luz... Tenho de comprar mesmo refletrores. Mas na verdade digo que o telemovel retira muito a qualidade da foto na verdade parece que está mal iluminado, mas não está. Agora novas atualizações, hoje passei pela fish planet no barreiro retail park, e comprei 2,5 kg de rocha viva, parece pouco mas eu nao comprei calhar grandes começei por comprar rochas mais leves e portanto deu-me margem para comprar 2 rochas maiores no final da compra neste caso "reef-plates". Ainda reforçei a equipa de limpeza com eremitas de pataz azuis(2) e um lysmata amboinesis que pelo que estou a ver estão todos a abiturar-se ao aquário. Amanhã postarei fotos


Mauro Pires, é com espanto ou “não” que com tua tenra idade comeces já a não honres os teus compromissos, perdeste mais do que ganhas-te não teres aparecido no *dia e na hora que tu próprio* escolheste, terias muito a aprender e a evitar erros um dos quais com a compra de um camarão limpador que ao que parece custou caro e cujo seu trabalho é essencial na limpeza de peixes que ainda não tens, mas enfim andamos sempre a aprender, passar bem.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá josé,

Eu não pode ir buscar a rocha, por motivos pessoais, a rocha da fish planet é de boa qualidade e o preço pode ser mais alto mas pouco me interessa o gasto, já que poupo para os meus. Esperei tantos anos para atingir este sonho e poupei, eu não me atirei nesta aventura sem dinheiro , preferi esperar para dar aos meus habitantes o melhor, seja qual for o prejuizo. Eu medi a minha amónia e já está no 0 os nitritos no 0 e os nitratos nos 10mg, foi por isso que adicionei o camarão e reforçei a equipa de limpeza. Tambêm sei que o Lysmata amboinensis é desparatizador, mas é tambêm detritivoro. Enfim o meu tópico não serve para armar discussões sem fundamento, serve para discutir a evolução do meu aquário. Bem quero encerrar este assunto e passar ás novidades.

Com a compra da rocha fiz um bom layout, para mim está harmonioso. Os eremitas de pataz azuis bem..... não andam a fazer o trabalho que é exterminar algumas algas verdes, o lysmata amboinensis está ótimo e ativo! 

Seguem-se as fotos:

foto (20).jpgfoto (21).jpgfoto (22).jpgfoto (23).jpgfoto (24).jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Depois de anteriormente ter metido as fotos do nano sem o amboinensis pois o mesmo estava escondido, hoje consegui fotografa-lo. Antes de mais gostaria de saber a vossa opinião em relacão ao layout do meu nano:

foto (26).jpg foto (25).jpgfoto (27).jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Ninguem comenta?

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Bem já que ninguem comenta vou atualizar:

Já faz 8 dias que o lysmata amboinensis está no aquário. O mesmo demonstra ser comilão, ativo e saudável. Ando com um problema com algas verdes(podem me dar umas dicas?) 

Fiz os hoje os testes à agua do aquario :Frown: O nano já têm 2meses e 8 dias)

NO3:10mg
NO2:0mg
NH3Nh4:1mg mas acho que o teste está estragado, a amonia já regista estes valores à mais de dois meses, não sei se é defeito do teste.
PO4: 1mg- na semana passada estava nos 2mg, dai o boom de algas verdes.
Ph:8,2
Kh:10
Calcio:410mg
Magnésio: Não tenho o teste.

Equipa de limpeza nova:

2 eremitas de patas azuis
3 nassarios
1 lysmata amboinensis

Fotos, só uma coisa, podem me identificar o que é aquela coisa verde na primeira foto na rocha, será um coral ou ovos?

foto (28).jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Mais umas fotos:

Anexo 15254Anexo 15255Anexo 15256Anexo 15257

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Depois de alguns dias sem atualizar venho com novidades,

No domingo comprei uma rocha morta na aquaplante, nesse mesmo dia pôs a rocha no aquário, na terça-feira acendo a luz e depáro-me com um surto de algas castanhas! Areao, vidro, bombas bem.... praticamente tudo! Ontem fiz uma mudança de 10l de agua ou seja 15% do volume e consegui tirar 30% no areao no vidro vou raspar hoje, alguem sabe como resolver este surto ou melhor porque que apareceu? O aquário já têm 2 meses e 16 dias.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

O aquário anda a passos largos para o fim do ciclo, os nitratos estão controlaodos sensivelmente à três semanas andam agora nos 10mg graças a rigorozas "politicas" de tpas, os fosfatos têm mostrado um comportamento de decadência desde 4 semanas onde estava nos 2mg e hoje ronda nos 0,5mg, os nitritos estão nos 0mg à 1 mês e 10 dias e a amónia nao sei se o teste estará estrgado anda nos 1mg mas não sai deste valor desde o 1ºdia de ciclagem. Adicinei mais rocha viva para combater esse problema e uma rocha morta mas nao deu resultado. Enquanto aos vivos só tenho ainda invertebrados como o lysmata amboinensis comprei-o à 19 dias e anda muiyo bem de saude, tenho 2 eremitas de patas azuis e um nassário trabalhador. Só que à uns dias para cá apareceu-me outra vez na areia e nos vidros diatomáceas! não compreendo por que! todos os parametros estao bem! Enfim.... até ao final da semana vou ainda adicionar 2 turbos e peixe comedor de algas( o que me recomendam?) posso por o Ctenochaetus strigosus e quando me comer as algas volta para a loja outra vez ou posso ficar com ele?

nota*: comentem mais o topico :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Mauro,

Penso que a primeira coisa a fazer é confirmar esse valor de amonia; provavelmente será o teste avariado, mas se não for, não tens hipótese de meter aí peixes.
Quanto ao strigosus, parece-me uma boa escolha; é dos cirurgiões mais pequenos e dos mais trabalhadores. Escolhe um que já tenha o padrão (côr) de adulto, mas seja pequeno e aclimata-o muito lentamente; eu tenho um há cinco anos, que praticamente não cresceu desde que o comprei.

Abraço

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá césar,

Eu acho que sim, o teste de amónia está avariado,  eu nao sei se o lysmata amboinensis aguentam niveis elevados de amonia(obvio que nao) mas o meu está lá à 19 dias portanto o teste deve estar estragado, penso eu!. Ainda bem que posso por o Ctenochaetus strigosus.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá amigos,

Depois de 2 dias fora de casa, encontrei o aquário cheio de algas castanhas outra vez! Depois da diminuição lá vieram as meninas outra vez, eu fiz testes e os fosfatos estavam na média:0,5mg e os nitratos nos 10mg, o que poderia ter causado isto? será a recente introduçao de rocha viva?(20 dias) ou a rocha morta(5 dias)

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Mauro,

Os valores dos fosfatos estão altíssimos e é isso que provavelmente está a provocar as algas.
O valor dos fosfatos não deve ser maior que 0,1 e mesmo isso é elevado para alguns tipos de corais; tens que ver de onde estão a aparecer esses fosfatos (comida a mais, lixo acumulado, água de pouca qualidade, rocha de pouca qualidade etc), fazer mais TPAs e eventualmente usar resinas para remoção dos fosfatos.

Abraço

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

O meu aquário desde o novo reforço de  rocha viva ou seja à 24 dias mais ou menos 2,5kg que o aquário apanhou um surto de algas verdes e castanhas outra vez, da 1ª vez foi no 1º mês de ciclo quando só tinha 1kg de rocha viva aparceu umas algas castanhas mas foi passageiro. Agora apareceu-me este surto que está a demorar a sair, eu tenho só 2 eremitas de patas azuis e um nassario que não trabalham, é verdade que tenho de reforçar a equipa de limpeza. Conhecem algum peixe comedor de algas(sem ser cirugiões) para me comer estas meninas. 

Cá vai os testes dos parâmetros:

Ph:8,2
NO3:10mg
PO4:0,25mg(houve uma reduçao da semana anterior para esta-0.5mg para 0,25mg)
NO2:0mg
NH3NH4:1mg(acho que o teste está estragado, já que a amónia está assim à mais de 3 meses)
Ca:400mg
Mg:1230mg
Kh:10
Densidade:1022dia e 1023 noite
Temp:23,5ºc-24,5º

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Vêm aqui postar as fotos mais recentes do meu aquário(desculpem as algas e a qualidade das fotos, as algas estou a tentar erradica-las):

foto (35).jpgfoto (36).jpgfoto (37).jpgfoto (38).jpgfoto (35).jpgfoto (40).jpgfoto (41).jpg

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá boa noite,

Precisamente no domingo ás 16h30 fui à aquaplante e comprei um peixe, comprei um peixe resistente e agressivo, é só para testar o aquario..... Sim.... comprei uma donzela... uma negroris...podem me dizer a vossa experiencia com este peixe... quer dizer eu estudei a donzela e conheço as suas necessidades mas quero conhecer como ela se comporta.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Tantas visualizações e tão poucos comentários :yb665: , please comentem eu quero transformar este aquario num aquario de referencia! mas com a vossa ajuda :yb677: , venho acrescentar que dentro de 15 dias vou por um coral... e para matar a curiosidade é uma Rusty gorgónia para ser mais especifico é aquele coral que éconstituido por "ramos".

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Gostaria de ter mais comentários construtivos e "destrutivos"

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boa noite,


Depois de uns dias sem atualizar cá vêm as novidades.... Como tinha dito à uns dias eu comprei uma donzela negroris, mas é para teste! Quero ver se passado três meses o aquário está completamente preparado para por peixes! Saindo deste assunto... depois de um boom de algas castanhas finalmente está a ocorrer a sua eliminaçao, graças a sucessivas e rigoras mudanças de agua a 30% todas as semanas, mais aspirar o areao,consegui eliminar 50% das algas do aquario. Estou quase a por corais no aquário, vou colocar para a semana uns zoanthus. Quinta-feira já terão as novas fotos do aquário,

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Depois de 2 meses desaparecido devido ao fraco movimento no meu topico, decidi hoje atualizar. Eu dia 18 de novembrotinha comprado uma donzela negroris, so para testar o aquario, hoje fui à fish planet em coina e doei o peixe. Depois de entregue o peixe andei ali a passear... até que vejo um amphirion frenatus com um preço apetitoso! Decidi compra-lo. Mas tambem decidi reforçar a equipa de limpeza com trochus e eremitas. 

Valores da agua do aquario:

Ph:8,3
kh:9
Mg:1320mg
CA:430mg
No2:0mg
No3:10mg
NH3Nh4:0mg
Fosfatos: Abaixo dos 0,2mg

----------


## mrodriguez

Se puderes manda-me uma msg com o teu mail, tens a caixa cheia e queria falar contigo
Abraço

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá mrodriguez,

Ja me pode contactar por mp, a caixa já está devidamente "limpa".

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá a todos,

Venho com muita tristeza minha afirmar que nunca vi o reefforum tão abandonado queria mais criticas para o meu topico! Nao quero ver este forum a morrer, porfavor alguem que faça alguma coisa!

Enfim... mas para animar cá vem umas fotos:
foto-18.jpgfoto-18.jpg

----------


## mrodriguez

Então e os peixes?

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá mrodrguez,

Bem é mais peixe do que peixes... o meu frenatus está otimo se reparares está ali escondido nas rochas eu tentei por as fotos dos peixes mas estava a dizer que as fotos eram muito grandes, podes ir ao recife.pt e procuras o meu topico e estao la as fotos.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá amigos,

Depois de um mês sem postar nada venho aqui vos informar sobre o meu aquario! Eu iniciei um restruturacão do meu aquario há uns dias atrás, tirei 90% da areia, eliminei 85% da carga organica, limpei as algas dos vidros mas voltaram a nascer,renovei o meu layout e por fim comprei hoje o meu 1ºcoral, um zoanthus.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá Amigos!

Já não venho aqui à um mês tenho de atualizar isto...

Bêm à um mês o meu aquario entrou em processo de reestruturação devido ao crescimento das algas e tambêm a crescente hegemonia das mesmas! Fis sucessivas tpas 3/4 dias! e raspei sempre os vidros e ainda alterei layout sem esquecer da retirada de 90% da areia e eliminação da carga organica.

Vou vos mostrar então as fotos atuais:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/foto44m.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/foto43px.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/foto42wl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/foto41b.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/foto40t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/foto39k.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/foto38l.jpg/

Comentem! :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Mauro, que tal uma actualizaçao?
Vamos a isso?

----------

